# Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 - nach neuer Soundkartentreiberinstallation kein Ton mehr



## Ayira (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe, irgendjemand kann mir helfen. 

Ich arbeite mit einem Toshiba Computer, Vista ist installiert. Die Soundkarte, falls das wichtig ist, ist aus der Windows Satellite Linie. 

Ich habe Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 installiert. Zuvor hatte ich mit der Tonspur das Problem, dass immer solche komischen "Kracher" drinnen waren. Mein Netzwerkprofessor meinte daraufhin, ich sollte einen Soundkartentreiber runterladen und das Problem würde gelöst sein. 

Leider ist es das nicht. Ich kann Windows Media Player starten und höre den Sound, der funktioniert also - aber wenn ich in Premiere was reinziehe und was anhören will, dann sehe ich zwar den Ausschlag auf der Lautstärkenanzeige, aber ich höre absolut gar nichts. 

Eingestellt hätte ich: 44100Hz - 16Bit - Stereo. Also die Standarteinstelung. Hilft das weiter? Welche Informationen würden noch gebraucht werden? Bin am verzweifeln, ich hoffe, mir kann geholfen werden ...


Vielen Dank schon jetzt,
lg Ayira


----------



## Ayira (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ein Buch über das Arbeiten mit Premiere, nur das hilft mir in dem Fall nicht weiter. Seit ich die Soundkarte installiert habe, t nichts mehr. 
Gibt es Rat? Bitte...


----------



## bokay (3. Oktober 2008)

Verwendest du einen ASIO Treiber? Wenn nicht hilft dir asio4all vielleicht weiter...


----------



## Ayira (3. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, das weiß ich nicht genau. Wo kann ich das rausfinden? (sry, bin nicht soooo gut in dem systemkram) 
Vorher ist es ja auch gegangen - bis auf diese kracher - nur jetzt gar nichts ...


----------



## chmee (3. Oktober 2008)

Es kommt logischerweise auch auf die Video-Projekteinstellungen an, wenn es AVI-DV werden soll, wäre 48.000Hz die sinnvolle Einstellung. 

Toshiba Satellite ? Laptop oder Desktop ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## Ayira (3. Oktober 2008)

ich hab 'nen Laptop. 

Und das Problem ist nicht nur bei neuen Projekten - ich kann die alten, die ich schon geschnitten habe, auch nicht mehr hören. Sehen ja, hören nein. Muss ich da auch überall die Hz ändern? Das kanns doch nicht sein, oder? Früher ist es doch auch gegangen ... *gnar*


----------

